# una faccia una razza



## winegrower

Ciao! Questa potrebbe essere una domanda culturale ma ha pure degli aspetti linguistici e comunque volevo sempre chiedere il parere di un italiano sull’argomento.
La suddetta frase la sento da bambino ed è forse l’espressione italiana (??) più comune in Grecia. Non so quando e in quale occasione è stata inventata, ma viene citata molto spesso in guide e articoli turistici-vedi qui (compreso il film Mediterraneo). È facile supporre che si riferisce a legami culturali e storici dei due paesi che forse risalgono ai tempi della Magna Grecia, ma a me sembra che non fa molto senso.
Mi interessa sapere se l’avete mai sentita e se pensate che sia coretta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io non l'ho mai sentita, comunque capisco il significato.


----------



## Hermocrates

Devo ammettere che non ho mai sentito questa espressione e non riuscendo a capirne il significato, ho fatto un po' di ricerca online. 

Stando alle opinioni che ho trovato in rete significherebbe che "gli italiani e i greci si assomigliano fisicamente e quindi possono essere considerati lo stesso tipo di gente", ma anche spiegata così continua a lasciarmi perplesso. 

A parte che trovo la classificazione degli esseri umani su basi puramente somatiche estremamente superficiale, visto che non dice nulla in termini di reale comunanza culturale o altro (una civiltà, valori condivisi, etc), ma anche cercando di restare legati alle ingannevoli apparenze fisiche, non vedo questa supposta somiglianza, se non per altro motivo perché gli italiani stessi sono diversissimi tra loro. Non esiste l'italiano "tipo". 

L'Italia è un crogiuolo di "tipologie", dovuto alla sua storia in cui invasioni e domini e mescolamenti culturali si sono succeduti per secoli. Gli italiani vengono da un incontro di persone di fisionomia mediterranea, popoli celtici, popoli germanici e del nord, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ci sono italiani di carnagione olivastra e con capelli neri, e italiani dai tratti nordici, con capelli biondi e occhi chiari, e in mezzo tra i due estremi, tutta una gamma di diverse combinazioni di tratti somatici. E non penso neppure si possa banalmente semplificare la questione in termini di italiani del sud e italiani del nord: lo scenario è molto più complesso, e non per fenomeni migratori risalenti agli ultimi cinquant'anni. Anche il sud ha la sua buona percentuale di popolazione di origine "nordica" (pensate ai Normanni).

Detto questo, provando a vedere un po' più in là di questa presunta somiglianza fisica (che io non vedo) e pensando piuttosto in termini culturali... continuo a non percepire questo "forte" gemellaggio che l'espressione vorrebbe trasmettere  (almeno secondo il senso dato all'espressione nelle fonti che ho consultato). 

Non vedo in cosa la cultura dei greci sia così vicina e prossima a quella degli italiani. Mai percepito questo gemellaggio. Forse, ancora una volta, perché l'Italia è una costellazione di culture diverse. È più probabile che in certe zone d'Italia un simile affiattamento si senta più con altri paesi con cui c'è stata una lunga e vagamente recente "simbiosi", vuoi per questioni di dominio, vuoi perché nazioni confinanti. 

Per esempio, ci sono zone d'Italia molto vicine culturalmente alla Spagna (per esempio la Sardegna). Certe zone del Piemonte sono più vicine alla cultura provenzale (anche linguisticamente). Se c'è qualche regione italiana vicina culturalmente alla cultura greca, può essere solo qualche regione del sud, sia per prossimità geografica e osmosi culturale che questo porta, sia per antichi legami (Magna Grecia). Ma non penso che un napoletano, un marchigiano, un bergamasco o un friulano possano sentire una comunanza culturale con la Grecia. 

È una espressione che mi fa pensare a un modo di classificare le culture in modo riduttivo, e mi lascia piuttosto freddo.

A meno che non abbia qualche significato "positivo" che io proprio non riesco a cogliere per mie barriere culturali e non-familiarità con certe premesse culturali che dà per scontante.


----------



## EL GANCHO

Ciao.
Questa frase propagandistica fu inventata dal governo fascista italiano nell' epoca dell' occupazione durante la Seconda Guerra Mondiale per convincere i greci che i due popoli siano fratelli e favorire la loro collaborazione. Malgrado il brutto ricordo che i greci hanno di quegli anni, la frase a avuto sucesso e paradossalmente decenni dopo la usano i greci che si vogliono fare simpatici ai turisti italiani, come ho visto tante volte durante gli anni che ho vissuto in Grecia. Invece, la frase è completamente sconosciuta in Italia, per cui è buffo vedere la faccia del greco convinto che stia dicendo qualcosa di celebre in Italia, e quella dell'italiano che non capisce di che cosa gli stiano parlando. Nonostante ciò, la frase è storica e fu creata in italiano, ma solo per essere usata in Grecia.

Avrei risposto in greco, ma qui l'uso dell'italiano è d'obbligo.
Saluti.


----------



## federicoft

È un espressione che naturalmente capisco ed ho sentito ripetere molte volte da greci ad italiani (anche nel film Mediterraneo). Credo sia generalmente più conosciuta in Grecia riferita agli italiani che viceversa.



нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Detto questo, provando a vedere un po' più in là di questa presunta somiglianza fisica (che io non vedo) e pensando piuttosto in termini culturali... continuo a non percepire questo "forte" gemellaggio che l'espressione vorrebbe trasmettere  (almeno secondo il senso dato all'espressione nelle fonti che ho consultato).
> 
> Non vedo in cosa la cultura dei greci sia così vicina e prossima a quella degli italiani. Mai percepito questo gemellaggio. Forse, ancora una volta, perché l'Italia è una costellazione di culture diverse. È più probabile che in certe zone d'Italia un simile affiattamento si senta più con altri paesi con cui c'è stata una lunga e vagamente recente "simbiosi", vuoi per questioni di dominio, vuoi perché nazioni confinanti.
> 
> Per esempio, ci sono zone d'Italia molto vicine culturalmente alla Spagna (per esempio la Sardegna). Certe zone del Piemonte sono più vicine alla cultura provenzale (anche linguisticamente). Se c'è qualche regione italiana vicina culturalmente alla cultura greca, può essere solo qualche regione del sud, sia per prossimità geografica e osmosi culturale che questo porta, sia per antichi legami (Magna Grecia). Ma non penso che un napoletano, un marchigiano, un bergamasco o un friulano possano sentire una comunanza culturale con la Grecia.



Francamente, esulando dall'aspetto strettamente linguistico, leggere che non ci sia una comunanza culturale tra Italia e Grecia mi stupisce enormemente. Dal lascito della civiltà greca-romana in poi.
Giuro che è la prima volta che lo leggo.

Un napoletano non dovrebbe sentire comunanza culturale con la Grecia? E da quale lingua viene il nome della sua città? 

Sono d'accordo: l'Italia ha avuto influenze culturali diversissime nel corso della sua storia (come d'altronde tutti gli altri paesi). Sono d'accordo, l'influenza reciproca è massima nelle regioni dell'Italia meridionale rispetto al resto del paese. 
Ma l'affinità tra la civiltà italiana e quella greca c'è, è enorme, emerge negli aspetti più diversi della vita, e mi sembra veramente difficile da negare o ridimensionare.


----------



## Hermocrates

federicoft said:


> È un espressione che naturalmente capisco ed ho sentito ripetere molte volte da greci ad italiani (naturalmente anche nel film Mediterraneo). Credo sia generalmente più conosciuta in Grecia riferita agli italiani che viceversa.
> 
> Francamente, esulando dall'aspetto strettamente linguistico, leggere che non ci sia una comunanza culturale tra Italia e Grecia mi stupisce enormemente. Dal lascito della civiltà greca-romana in poi.
> Giuro che è la prima volta che lo leggo.



Sì, sono d'accordo e probabilmente mi sono spiegato male. Quello che intendo è che c'è indubbiamente un background comune (il cosiddetto background "classico", greco-romano), ma non è tale l'affinità da poter dire che Italia e Grecia _oggi_ sono "nazioni gemelle". E l'eredità greca nella cultura italiana forse è sentita più nelle sfere intellettuali (la letteratura, la filosofia, la proto-scienza etc), il che ha certamente un rilievo, ma non filtra tanto nel quotidiano della gente comune. Non penso che una mondina cattolica di cinquant'anni fa potesse sentire fratellanza culturale con un pescatore ortodosso... La frase in oggetto è demagogica e parla alla gente comune, credo, non fa riferimento alla "cultura alta". 

Comunque non nego che probabilmente il mio punto di vista è eccessivamente protettivo nei confronti delle diversità culturali perché leggo questa espressione attraverso un filtro differente, quello anglosassone, e quindi attraverso un vissuto soggettivo diverso. 

Quando in inglese si dice che italiani, spagnoli e greci sono tutti la stessa razza, è un modo di pensare molto miope e dispregiativo: riduce tutte queste belle e complesse culture e le loro sfaccettature a una indefinita caricatura di "non caucasici", cosa che trovo molto fastidiosa e ignorante (esattamente come dire "gli asiatici", un'espressione che non ha alcun senso). Per questo forse sono un po' prevenuto da una frase come "una faccia una razza". Alle mie orecchie e per i miei filtri culturali, ha un'accezione di una caricatura irrispettosa con cui mi sono scontrato spesso.


----------



## winegrower

Devo specificare che non era mia intenzione entrare in un' analisi dell’espressione per se, che non riguarda questo forum e che avrebbe scatenato giustificate reazioni come quella di Hermocrates. Volevo solo sapere se è comprensibile in italiano perchè trovo ridicolo usare un’ espressione per gente che non la capisce!
 E poi mi interessava anche la storia della frase e ringrazio El Gancho per avermi illuminato!


----------



## effeundici

Io la conosco perché è stata usata nel film _Mediterraneo_.


----------



## Angel.Aura

winegrower said:


> È facile supporre che si riferisce a legami culturali e storici dei due paesi che forse risalgono ai tempi della Magna Grecia, ma *per* me sembra che non *abbia* molto senso.
> Mi interessa sapere se l’avete mai sentita e se pensate che sia co*r*retta.





effeundici said:


> Io la conosco perché è stata usata nel film _Mediterraneo_.


Credo che per chiunque abbia visitato almeno una volta in vita sua la Grecia (o visto il film di Salvatores!), l'espressione sia perfettamente comprensibile.


----------



## winegrower

Angel.Aura said:


> Credo che per chiunque abbia visitato almeno una volta in vita sua la Grecia (o visto il film di Salvatores!), l'espressione sia perfettamente comprensibile.


 
Grazie per le correzioni. Ci crederai che le conoscevo ma sono sempre incerto? A proposito *volevo *o *ho voluto? È stata *o *sia stata? si riferisce* o* si riferisca?* (Dai, non lasciare le cose a metà!)
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Necsus

winegrower said:


> Ciao! Questa potrebbe essere una domanda culturale*,* ma ha pure degli aspetti linguistici e comunque ho sempre voluto/da sempre volevo chiedere il parere di un italiano sull’argomento.
> La suddetta frase la sento fin da bambino ed è forse l’espressione italiana più comune in Grecia. Non so quando e in quale occasione è/sia stata coniata, ma viene citata molto spesso in guide e articoli di argomento turistico - vedi qui (compreso il film Mediterraneo). È facile supporre che si riferisc*a* a legami culturali e storici tra i due paesi che forse risalgono ai tempi della Magna Grecia, ma secondo me non ha molto senso.
> Mi interessa sapere se l’avete mai sentita e se pensate che sia cor*r*etta.


----------



## alenaro

Lo slogan, come ha detto *El Gancho*, è diventato di uso comune in Grecia in seguito all'occupazione fascista ed è rimasto fino ad oggi. E' un'espressione che gli italiani non usano e non conoscono, a meno che non siano andati in Grecia almeno una volta. Io ne ho scoperto l'esistenza solo allorchè andai in Grecia la prima volta. 
I legami fra Grecia ed Italia sono così forti storicamente e culturalmente che mi stupisce aver letto certe affermazioni prive di fondamento e di senso. Per secoli Italia e Grecia sono state per forza di cose come _sorelle litigiose_, in seguito ad invasioni reciproche: prima i Greci in Italia, poi i Romani in Grecia. 
Lo slogan è semplicistico, immediato e, proprio per queste ragioni, fondamentalmente di stampo razzista.


----------



## Hermocrates

alenaro said:


> I legami fra Grecia ed Italia sono così forti storicamente e culturalmente che mi stupisce aver letto certe affermazioni prive di fondamento e di senso.



Se per affermazioni prive di fondamento e di senso ti riferisci al punto di vista da me espresso, ti suggerisco di demolirlo con un'argomentazione più forte e motivata che un semplice "non sono d'accordo con te, quindi quello che dici è privo di valore".

Non ho mai vissuto nel sud Italia, quindi non posso parlare di tradizioni che non conosco, ma in tutte le regioni in cui ho vissuto io, ho incontrato culture locali molto diverse tra loro, e che con la/le culture locali della Grecia hanno poco a che fare. Diversa storia, diversa cultura, diversa società, diverso ambiente geografico, diversa religione, diversi usi e costumi... La lista può essere analizzata in dettaglio.

Come già precisato, non ho negato l'impatto della cultura della Grecia antica nell'antichità e nella cultura "alta", eredità di cui per altro non ha goduto solo l'Italia ma un po' tutto l'Occidente. Quello che sto confutando è che ci sia un forte gemellaggio a livello di cultura popolare. Dal punto di vista antropologico o linguistico, o storico, una simile asserzione è palesemente infondata. Un buttero toscano e un pescatore dell'Egeo sono reciprocamente due stranieri. Non hanno tradizioni e vissuti in comune. 

Questo può essere diverso nel sud Italia, probabilmente, perché il legame storico con la Grecia è stato più forte e l'osmosi culturale più sentita. Questo non l'ho mai messo in dubbio. Ma non si può estendere un localismo a livello nazionale. Questo è quello che sostengo io, niente di più niente di meno.


----------



## alenaro

Sì, è chiaro che se andiamo nel dettaglio i due paesi sono diversi! Sono addirittura diverse le tradizioni fra provincie nell'Italia stessa! Il sud Italia ha risentito dell'influsso greco in modo forte a causa di una diretta "occupazione" tanto che ancora oggi ci sono zone in cui si parla greco!
Io in realtà non ero nemmeno arrivato a pensare a questo, ma solo alle relazioni storiche fra i due paesi, cosa che non puoi affermare di certo per altri paesi, non so, prendi i rapporti della Grecia con l'Austria o la Spagna, qualunque altro paese! 
Non so se l'argomentazione così esposta è sufficiente, certo ammetto che è semplificata. Ma credo che in generale per gli italiani sia un dato naturalmente acquisito quello di affermare che i due paesi sono "cresciuti" a lungo insieme.


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che la vicinanza esista in particolare con la Puglia, dove tuttora esiste una minoranza linguistica greca.


----------



## alenaro

infinite sadness said:


> Penso che la vicinanza esista in particolare con la Puglia, dove tuttora esiste una minoranza linguistica greca.



Anche in provincia di Reggio Calabria ci sono alcuni Comuni in cui si parla greco. Forse addirittura in Sicilia...


----------



## Montesacro

Anch'io sapevo dell'esistenza di isole linguistiche greche in Calabria (la Locride, forse?).
Quanto alla Puglia, credo che occorra distinguere tra il Salento (includendo anche Taranto, che se non sbaglio fu una delle pochissime colonie fondate dagli spartani) e il resto della regione.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mah, credo che discutere delle somiglianze o differenze culturali tra Italia e Grecia, dati causa e pretesto (e cioè origine e contesto della frase in oggetto), sia più realista del re.
Il motto doveva/voleva giustificare "antropologico-culturalmente" l'invasione della Grecia da parte dell'Italia fascista, e niente più. Non credo certo che chi lo ideò e diffuse si fosse posto seriamente domande storiche o sociologiche che ne giustificassero il senso.


----------



## alenaro

MünchnerFax said:


> Non credo certo che chi lo ideò e diffuse si fosse posto seriamente domande storiche o sociologiche che ne giustificassero il senso.


Certo che no, come dicevo, sa solo di slogan semplicista e popolare!


----------



## Hermocrates

MünchnerFax said:


> Mah, credo che discutere delle somiglianze o differenze culturali tra Italia e Grecia, dati causa e pretesto (e cioè origine e contesto della frase in oggetto), sia più realista del re.
> Il motto doveva/voleva giustificare "antropologico-culturalmente" l'invasione della Grecia da parte dell'Italia fascista, e niente più. Non credo certo che chi lo ideò e diffuse si fosse posto seriamente domande storiche o sociologiche che ne giustificassero il senso.



E concordo pienamente.  Penso sia pacifico che si tratta semplicemente di un'espressione coniata in un contesto di propaganda politica e che dunque vada letta come tale. 

Ma fino a che questa contestualizzazione storica (circoscrivendola alla propaganda fascista) della frase non è stata comunicata (grazie mille EL GANCHO! ) dando così la giusta luce e il giusto peso a cui dare all'espressione, non avendola mai sentita ho dovuto impegnarmi ad analizzarla per il solo fine di capire cosa potesse voler dire e ho espresso le mie considerazioni a riguardo, a costo di sembrare iperanalitico. Tutto qui. 


Tornando piuttosto sulla traccia iniziale dell'argomento, dunque la frase in oggetto è stata impiegata nella propaganda in Grecia durante l'occupazione fascista... ma in Italia? C'è stata una propaganda parallela per giustificare l'Occupazione in Grecia con espressioni simili a questa? O è stata usata esclusivamente in Grecia? E in Grecia è stata usata sia nella versione tradotta in greco che in italiano? 

Sarebbe interessante scoprire un po' di più sulla contestualizzazione storica di questo "slogan" e dell'impatto che ha avuto sulla cultura greca.  Winegrower, qual è il punto di vista dei parlanti greci rispetto a questa espressione? È percepita con sentimenti amichevoli, o è collegata al fascismo e all'invasione, o come? Sarebbe interessante scoprire anche l'altra faccia della medaglia, ovvero il punto di vista greco.  Mi sembra di capire da quanto detto finora che in Grecia questa espressione è piuttosto conosciuta e ha una accezione "positiva".

Sembra che molti parlanti italiani la conoscano per la citazione nel film _Mediterraneo_. In quale constesto è pronunciata? Sono gli italiani a pronunciarla o gli abitanti dell'isola? (Prima o poi dovrò guardarmi questo bel film...)


----------



## federicoft

Ho rivisto il film e, udite e stupite, in realtà la frase è pronunciata non da un greco ma da un _turco _alla guarnigione italiana, cui grida letteralmente "Italiani-Turchi, una faccia una razza" per evitare di farsi sparare contro.


----------



## furs

""Lo slogan è semplicistico, immediato e, proprio per queste ragioni, fondamentalmente di stampo razzista.""


Sara'. Pero' nel mio piccolo io (che sono italo-nordico-asburgico e anche fisicamente di mediterraneo ho ben poco, anzi niente) tutte le volte che vado in Grecia mi sento a casa (anche se parlo pochissimo greco), molto di piu' che in Spagna (anche se invece parlo bene spagnolo). Non parliamo della Francia...


----------



## Hermocrates

furs said:


> Sara'. Pero' nel mio piccolo io (che sono italo-nordico-asburgico e anche fisicamente di mediterraneo ho ben poco, anzi niente) tutte le volte che vado in Grecia mi sento a casa (anche se parlo pochissimo greco), molto di piu' che in Spagna (anche se invece parlo bene spagnolo). Non parliamo della Francia...



C'è da dire anche che molti italiani si sentono a casa in Irlanda - ma questo non vuol dire che ci sia un continuum culturale tra Italia e Irlanda. 

Il problema forse è questo: capire forse cosa di intende _oggettivamente_ per questo "gemellaggio" o fratellanza culturale... Cos'è veramente che unisce questi due popoli e li fa sentire vicini? 

E qui si vede la forza perlocutoria dietro la propaganda politica: non gioca su dati oggettivi (freddamente accademici, come forse era il mio punto di vista iniziale) cioé esterni, ma su sentiti emotivi e impulsi interiori, che, che dir si voglia, sono un motore molto più propulsivo per le persone di quanto possa esserlo un'argomentazione ineccepibile ma distaccata. 

Ecco perché la propaganda ben fatta funziona e sa smuovere eserciti.


PS: se a qualcuno venisse il dubbio che stessimo vertendo dal campo di interesse dei forum, vi posso assicurare che siamo ancora in ambito linguistico: questa branca si chiama "pragmatica" ed è un'area di studio molto interessante.


----------



## furs

Come a sarebbe a dire che non c'e' un continuum culturale con l'Irlanda? L'Irlanda non e' mica la Mongolia!! A me risulta che ci siano radici comuni sia celtiche sia cristiane, che costituiscono parte integrante di quella che si chiama civilta' occidentale. O no?
Lo so, lo so, siamo off topic, ma non potevo proprio trattenermi!


----------



## alenaro

furs said:


> ""Lo slogan è semplicistico, immediato e, proprio per queste ragioni, fondamentalmente di stampo razzista.""
> 
> 
> Sara'. Pero' nel mio piccolo io (che sono italo-nordico-asburgico e anche fisicamente di mediterraneo ho ben poco, anzi niente) tutte le volte che vado in Grecia mi sento a casa (anche se parlo pochissimo greco), molto di piu' che in Spagna (anche se invece parlo bene spagnolo). Non parliamo della Francia...



Furs, non capisco perchè hai citato la mia affermazione per introdurre la tua constatazione. Che c'entra?
Inoltre, riguardo il tuo ultimo msg: in questo caso credo abbia ragione Hermocrate. Arrivare a dire che c'è continuum culturale fra Irlanda ed Italia solo a causa della religione comune, mi sembra davvero risicato. Cioè non credo proprio si possa sostenere una cosa del genere.


----------



## Hermocrates

furs said:


> Come a sarebbe a dire che non c'e' un continuum culturale con l'Irlanda? L'Irlanda non e' mica la Mongolia!! A me risulta che ci siano radici comuni sia celtiche sia cristiane, che costituiscono parte integrante di quella che si chiama civilta' occidentale. O no?
> Lo so, lo so, siamo off topic, ma non potevo proprio trattenermi!



I parametri attraverso cui stiamo stabilendo la maggiore o minore prossimità culturale fra due nazioni sono probabilmente soggettivi. Io per deformazione professionale penso in termini antropologici e storici. 

Il punto di vista che stavo esprimendo è semplicemente che i fattori culturali comuni tra Italia e Irlanda sono meno di quelli che marcatamente distinguono le loro culture. E quelli in comune in realtà sono elementi che l'Italia avrebbe anche in comune con altre nazioni (per esempio le radici cattoliche). Quindi la "simpatia" culturale non è dovuta a fattori di forte comunanza storica-culturale, ma altri, perfettamente legittimi ma non oggetto di interesse in questa sede. 

I Celti che tu stesso menzioni non erano popoli stanziati esclusivamente in Italia e in Irlanda, ma diffusi in tutta l'Europa, dall'Est fino alla penisola iberica (senza contare che quello che chiamiamo "Celti" non è una nazione unitaria, un concetto alieno al loro pensiero, o una cultura, ma una _famiglia di culture_). E da allora l'Italia e l'Irlanda hanno seguito strade storiche e culturali molto indipendenti, con eventi e cambiamenti nella rispettiva coscienza collettiva molto diversi. 

Probabilmente l'osmosi culturale più forte che ci sia stata tra Irlanda e Italia è legata all'alto Medievo, con i monaci irlandesi stanziati a San Gallo e simili. Ma benché abbia certamente lasciato una traccia (e non solo in Italia, l'Irlanda ha avuto un buon ruolo culturale nei confronti di tutta Europa nell'Alto Medioevo), non è un elemento che possa essere minimamente sufficiente a definire un forte "gemellaggio" culturale, perché ci sono molti altri fattori di differenza. 

Comunque preferisco abbandonare questo tema infelice dei Celti e dell'Irlanda, perché mi rendo conto (in ritardo) che è un argomento in parte strumentalizzato dalla politica. Io mi occupo solo e esclusivamente di filologia.


----------



## winegrower

Quando scrissi questa domanda (ohime! con tanti errori) non potevo immaginare che avrebbe suscitato tanto interesse, anche perchè mi riguardava principalmente la correttezza e la storia della frase. Dunque per rispondere alle domande di Hermocrates che mi riguardano ( a proposito, che bel soprannome esotico!-ora che ci siamo calmati posso scherzare): Nella Grecia la frase si usa cosi com’è, senza traduzione e ciascuno capisce quel che capisce. Non credo venga collegata agli avvenimenti storici del fascismo e dell’occupazione, almeno alla coscienza della gente comune. Come ha precisato El Ganco (veramente un intervento brillante) l’espressione, accompagnata da qualche pacca sulle spalle, si usa per fare amicizia coi turisti italiani soprattutto quando non si è capaci di comunicare con una lingua comune. Mi ricordo una volta a Torino, durante una partita di calcio, lo slogan ha calmato gli spiriti tra i fans dei due paesi. Quindi bene o male, si usa in senso positivo. Concludendo concordo con l’opinione di chi sostiene che ogni popolo abbia la propria fisiognomia e storia e penso che paragoni basati su tratti somatici ricordino pratiche pericolose. Un’ultima cosa: immaginate due pescatori, un Cretese ed un Siciliano che pescano fianco a fianco nelle acque del basso Mediterraneo, tutti e due abbronzati, muscolosi, pieni di rughe. Chi, non capirebbe subito chi è chi??? (non capisco perche ci dev’essere sempre la mondina!). Ciao!


----------



## Hermocrates

winegrower said:


> Mi ricordo una volta a Torino, durante una partita di calcio, lo slogan ha calmato gli spiriti tra i fans dei due paesi. Quindi bene o male, si usa in senso positivo.



Questo è indubbiamente un aneddoto molto bello. È interessante come uno slogan legato a un evento negativo (l'occupazione) sia diventato un gancio positivo, di comunione tra due popoli.  L'episodio sembra anche suggerire che in una certa misura anche i parlanti italiani comprendessero il senso dell'espressione. 

Sarebbe interessante scoprire da qualcuno che ne ha memoria o conoscenza indiretta se durante il Fascismo ci sia stata una simile propaganda di fratellanza tra il popolo greco (o altro popolo) e il popolo italiano anche in Italia.


----------



## MünchnerFax

In effetti è il preclaro esempio di uno slogan che ha funzionato.


----------



## mickeybrz

Mi permetto di citare la mia esperienza in merito:
1. Sono andato spesso in Grecia ed essendo di "taglia" latina (capelli neri, occhi scuri) mi sono sempre sentito meno straniero "otticamente" che in altri paesi dell'Europa. Ossia, in Grecia mi sono sempre potuto confondere tra i greci.
2. Già prima di andare la prima volta, un parente mi avvisò che spesso avrei sentito questo "slogan" (che mi è stato poi sempre riportato in ambito amichevole dai greci, come a ricordare una fratellanza di aspetto e quindi di "razza" -- e sempre in contesti piacevoli ed amichevoli).
3. Aggiungo che spesso - ed il mio parente me lo riportò così - viene detto anche "italiani e greCHI una faZZa una razza", forzando la rima e pronunciando duro il "ci" dolce. Anzi, forse ho sentito più volte la versione spuria che vi riporto, che quella corretta.
4. Abito e sono del Nord Italia: ciò nonostante, tutte le volte che mi è stato detto ciò, ho percepito una "vicinanza" che non saprei descrivere. La stessa per la quale un barbiere in Grecia, sbarbando un mio amico col rasoio pericolosamente vicino alla gola, alla notizia che eravamo italiani, commentò che lui aveva combattuto contro gli italiani. Senza acrimonia, come due popoli "simili" messi uno contro l'altro dai casi della storia.
5. Non sono mai stato in Turchia, ma mi han detto che anche lì spesso, con espressioni simili, ricordano agli italiani che sono "simili" ai turchi e quindi fratelli di "aspetto", se non di cultura.
Saluti a tutti.


----------



## winegrower

Il thread é vecchio ma colgo l'occazione che mi offri per aggiungere un pensiero che ho fatto *dopo* che mi sono unito anch'io ai sostenitori della diversità etnica. Dunque io quando studiavo in Italia ho fatto tantissimi amici fra gli italiani, con i quali siamo ancora a contatto e ci vediamo quando abbiamo l'occasione. Lo stesso vale per molti altri greci che conosco e anche per i miei connazionali che sono andati per studi in Spagna. Non conosco peró nessun greco che abbia conservato amicizie dai suoi viaggi in Inghilterra, Svezia o Svizzera. Senza insinuare niente contro questi paesi, debbo dedurre che ci siano certi elementi comuni di mentalità, di carattere ecc che fanno si che i due popoli "leghino" un po' meglio rispetto ad altri.


----------



## alenaro

winegrower said:


> Il thread é vecchio ma colgo l'occazione che mi offri per aggiungere un pensiero che ho fatto *dopo* che mi sono unito anch'io ai sostenitori della diversità etnica. Dunque io quando studiavo in Italia ho fatto tantissimi amici fra gli italiani, con i quali siamo ancora a contatto e ci vediamo quando abbiamo l'occasione. Lo stesso vale per molti altri greci che conosco e anche per i miei connazionali che sono andati per studi in Spagna. Non conosco peró nessun greco che abbia conservato amicizie dai suoi viaggi in Inghilterra, Svezia o Svizzera. Senza insinuare niente contro questi paesi, debbo dedurre che ci siano certi elementi comuni di mentalità, di carattere ecc che fanno si che i due popoli "leghino" un po' meglio rispetto ad altri.



Ciao Tessalonicese ,
io credo che quando si dice che spagnoli, italiani e greci sono popoli mediterranei si voglia proprio dire che c'è un modo di vivere la vita che il fatto di vivere sulle sponde di questo mare ha per forza di cose agevolato e reso simile nei secoli. E' vero che anche i caratteri somatici sono molto simili e nulla hanno a che fare, sempre se generalizziamo, con quelli di un nord-europeo.
Ma quando io ho detto che nello slogan possiamo leggere del facile razzismo nazional-popolare, mi riferivo al fatto che le razze umane non esistono, pensiero naturalmente non condiviso da un fascista.


----------



## Hermocrates

alenaro said:


> io credo che quando si dice che spagnoli, italiani e greci sono popoli mediterranei si voglia proprio dire che c'è un modo di vivere la vita che il fatto di vivere sulle sponde di questo mare ha per forza di cose agevolato e reso simile nei secoli.  (...)
> Ma quando io ho detto che nello slogan possiamo leggere del facile razzismo nazional-popolare, mi riferivo al fatto che le razze umane non esistono, pensiero naturalmente non condiviso da un fascista.



Cito in pieno quanto giustamente detto da Alenaro, perché è anche la chiave con cui intendere i miei vecchi interventi in questo thread.  Spero che infine ci siamo compresi.


----------



## agami

Intervengo soltanto per una testimonianza. Mi trovo a New York da qualche tempo e proprio in tre diversi negozi di alimentari della zona di Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, i rispettivi proprietari, uno turco e due greci, non appena saputa la mia nazionalita', hanno letteralmente trasformato la usuale correttezza in una accoglienza,  pronunciando con un sorriso la fatidica frase. Non mi son sembrati affatto mossi dallo scopo di  ingraziarsi un cliente, ma piuttosto dal piacere di trovare un punto di affinita' fra noi (insospettabile, perche' non ho catteristiche meridionali) proprio nella comune origine mediterranea, che in fondo qui si sente  ancor di  piu'.   Non posso nascondere che e' stato piuttosto toccante. La frase io pero' la conoscevo gia' e mi era stata detta in buon italiano ad Alessandria d'Egitto.


----------

